# So you wanna learn some FELLSILENT stuff?



## John_Strychnine (Sep 8, 2008)

My housemate wanted to learn how to play Immerse. As im too lazy to sit there for ages with him, i recorded a video of me playing it, he's uploaded it to you tube. So far, everyone has played every song of ours in the wrong tuning (although Pete Graves was pretty close with Erase begin) 

Tuning for This is Bb, F, Bb, Eb, F, Bb, Eb.

Age, Sleeper and Oblique are in Ab, F, Bb, Eb, F, Bb, Eb

hopefully this may help.

YouTube - FELLSILENT - IMMERSE


----------



## stuh84 (Sep 8, 2008)

Definitely my favourite song on the album, although its killer all the way through anyway


----------



## Mattayus (Sep 8, 2008)

i'll probably comment on this some time next week, when it finally FUCKING LOADS!!!!!!!


----------



## sakeido (Sep 8, 2008)

Whoa.. I might take a crack at that while I still have 2077 

Nice guitar  and sick playing!


----------



## thedonutman (Sep 8, 2008)

What are those chords you're playing at around 2:57? Is it just an augmented 4th and some open string chugging?


----------



## John_Strychnine (Sep 16, 2008)

thedonutman said:


> What are those chords you're playing at around 2:57? Is it just an augmented 4th and some open string chugging?



Yus!

Easy as!

Chord changes to something, wouldnt be able to tell you what though.

Cheers for checking out guys.


----------



## Fred (Sep 21, 2008)

Thanks very much for the tuning information and the video, dude. Decided I'd try and transcribe Immerse today as a result and figured I'd upload it here to hopefully gain some feedback! I'm pretty much 100% that bits of it are wrong, but I think the majority is there at least in gist form.

I've only tabbed the heavy parts - couldn't be bothered to work out the delay on the clean parts, heh. It's in Powertab format, but I've included an HTML one as well:

www.fredbaty.homechoice.co.uk/immerse.ptb
www.fredbaty.homechoice.co.uk/immerse.html

I don't have Guitar Pro, but I'm fairly sure the latest one has an option to import Powertab files, so if you want to view it in that I guess that's the easiest thing to do. Let me know what you think! Bits sound really strange in MIDI (and there's the odd glitch, too) but I think it's roughly there. Cheers.


----------



## sakeido (Sep 21, 2008)

Hey are you Fred Baty from youtube? I've seen some of your vids, wicked stuff. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Fred (Sep 22, 2008)

I am indeed man, thank you. Was planning on doing a vid of this one too when I'm a bit happier with certain sections!


----------



## Naren (Sep 22, 2008)

That was a very cool video. Some great playing, a great guitar, great tone, and a pretty sweet song. 5 out of 5 thumbs up.


----------



## Apex1rg7x (Sep 22, 2008)

So can i request a video of Drowned in my Enemy?


----------



## Fred (Sep 23, 2008)

Well, there we go - ended up doing a vid of this last night!


----------



## Kakaka (Sep 23, 2008)

Fred Baty, welcome. It took you too long to find us, dude, hehe.
I've been watching your youtube videos playing the tech stuff we all like for a while...


----------



## Fred (Sep 23, 2008)

Haha, thanks man, I appreciate that. I've actually been here a while (as my join date would suggest - almost a year, scarily!) but have never got round to posting here previously. I waste enough time on the internet as it is, haha. Ah well.


----------



## Apex1rg7x (Sep 24, 2008)

Wow man nice work. Its nice to have you here bro!!


----------



## MorbidTravis (Sep 24, 2008)

dang.... weird tuning, but cool though


----------



## Slayer89 (Sep 25, 2008)

Could someone explain that tuning to me? I mean, I know what the notes are, I'm not completely retarded, haha. Just, is there a purpose to tuning that way, or is it just something different?

Anyway, great playing man. Sounds awesome.


----------



## John_Strychnine (Sep 28, 2008)

yo Fred,

Good effort,

Chords in the Chorus are slightly wrong, you wanna do these instead!


Eb--------------------------------------------
Bb--------------------------------------------
F--------------------0--0------0--------------
Eb------------------7--7---x--6--------------
Bb--------0h7------8--8---x--7--------------
F--------------------x--x---x--x-------------
Bb---0h8-----0-----8--8---x--7--- 0-2- 0-3
p p = Palm mute slightly.

This should help 

Drowned, eh, maybe at some point.

Tour starts in 2 days so maybe after that.



Slayer89 said:


> Could someone explain that tuning to me? I mean, I know what the notes are, I'm not completely retarded, haha. Just, is there a purpose to tuning that way, or is it just something different?
> 
> Anyway, great playing man. Sounds awesome.



It's dadgad tuning in Bb (ala Kashmir Lez Zep tuning)


----------



## Slayer89 (Sep 28, 2008)

John_Strychnine said:


> It's dadgad tuning in Bb (ala Kashmir Lez Zep tuning)



Ahh, cool! Thanks a lot man. I'm kinda a dunce with tunings. If it isn't some version of standard or drop-d I'm SOL, haha.


----------



## budda (Sep 28, 2008)

havent heard your stuff before, that's good tunes!


----------



## Fred (Sep 28, 2008)

John_Strychnine said:


> yo Fred,
> 
> Good effort,
> 
> ...



Ahh, thank you. I thought that B on the F-string in the second chord sounded a bit funny! Now I've just got to try and work out what the hell is going on in the clean parts to finish the tab up... Should be fun, haha.


----------



## John_Strychnine (Sep 29, 2008)

Fred said:


> Ahh, thank you. I thought that B on the F-string in the second chord sounded a bit funny! Now I've just got to try and work out what the hell is going on in the clean parts to finish the tab up... Should be fun, haha.




It's fairly easy, just weirdly spaced. Can't be arsed to tab that sorry! It's too rhythmic/random


----------



## JoshuaLogan (Sep 29, 2008)

That's a pretty strange tuning...


----------



## muffgoat (Sep 30, 2008)

I spent some time and learned this tune myself.. damn its some fun stuff! i have thought about possibly doing a video of it to show of my vetta ii as well


----------



## Battousai (Oct 8, 2008)

i learnt the main bits on my 6er with loose ass strings... cant wait for my 7 so i can play this properly..


----------



## muffgoat (Oct 13, 2008)

Well all it took mwas a rainy day so here is my cover of this. Took me a few takes but this was the best  super fun song to play man!!


----------



## Randy (Jan 18, 2009)

Fred said:


> Thanks very much for the tuning information and the video, dude. Decided I'd try and transcribe Immerse today as a result and figured I'd upload it here to hopefully gain some feedback! I'm pretty much 100% that bits of it are wrong, but I think the majority is there at least in gist form.
> 
> I've only tabbed the heavy parts - couldn't be bothered to work out the delay on the clean parts, heh. It's in Powertab format, but I've included an HTML one as well:
> 
> ...



Somebody still got these, pwease?


----------



## lobee (Jan 18, 2009)

Randy said:


> Somebody still got these, pwease?


+1


----------



## Dyingsea (Jan 18, 2009)

Celtic tuning in Bb... interesting.


----------



## LordHines42 (Jan 19, 2009)

Sooo... This is just a video but no guitar recordings? Unless your tone was just so spot on that I couldn't tell a difference...?


----------



## Parka Dez (Jan 19, 2009)

Not to be rude, but do you have ears?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 19, 2009)

I always thought you guys used 8's. Guess not 

Do you have any songs in normal tunings? Like B standard or half a step down or whole step down?


----------



## LordHines42 (Jan 19, 2009)

Parka Dez said:


> Not to be rude, but do you have ears?




Ha... yeah.... But I had the volume kind of low and wasn't using headphones. I tried again, and it sounds spot on, like I suspected. His tone is very close. It blends well.

For all youtubers, you should put "&fmt=18" without the quotes at the end of the URLs of all your youtube covers, then put that link in your descriptions. it makes the videos stereo. much clearer that way. believe it or not, the default "high quality" is not stereo. there are 3 levels of quality, not to mention the new semi-HD and full HD levels.  youtube kind of sucks sometimes like that. most of the time you have to tell it what to do.


----------



## InCasinoOut (Feb 1, 2009)

If anyone has Tabit, I've tabbed Immerse using FredBaty's powertab, Browne's video, and his comments as references. Proper credit in the comments of the tab of course.

Tablature Area

edit: i think it's pretty accurate so far... even has the sub drops.


----------



## Fred (Feb 1, 2009)

Sorry, my previous FTP crapped out on me, so the new link's here:

http://myweb.tiscali.co.uk/fredbaty/immerse.ptb

I don't have TabIt so can't tell you what the one above is like, though!


----------



## lobee (Feb 1, 2009)

+rep to the both of you!


----------



## InCasinoOut (Feb 1, 2009)

lobee said:


> +rep to the both of you!


 

where in WI are you?


----------



## lobee (Feb 1, 2009)

Saukville. About 20 minutes north of Milwaukee surprisingly enough. I see you've managed to clone yourself and be in two places at once. Awesome.


----------



## John_Strychnine (Feb 1, 2009)

Edited it so its right, some of the rhtyhms are slightly out but otherwise was pretty much spot on. (i didnt edit the rhtyhms, i hate powertab)

Forgot to mention.. The "mutes" in the verse section are left hand slaps, like a percussive attack, its kinda hard to explain.


----------



## Fred (Feb 2, 2009)

Thanks very much dude, sounds much better.


----------



## Apex1rg7x (Feb 2, 2009)

Can anyone convert this to guitarpro?


----------



## Fred (Feb 12, 2009)

I far, far prefer Powertab to Guitar Pro, so I never use GP files and thus am pretty hopeless with them. I've used the "Import Powertab" function in GP5, though, and it seems to be okay although there's the occasional bit that sounds a bit odd! If I have the patience to slog through the mind-bogglingly irritating task of tabbing drums in GP then I might give those a go too, but for the moment here's Browne's edited version of my tab as a GP file:

http://myweb.tiscali.co.uk/fredbaty/edited-immerse.gp5


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Feb 12, 2009)

alright Brown it's Dave from Traces how you doing mate!

Immerse and Emerge are my favourite tracks off your album.

when's new Monuments stuff?


----------



## Maikh (May 22, 2009)

As far as you know, FellSilent is seeking guitarist and I learnt whole cd for it and also I made some tabs, still doing the rest...for now I can share with you guys tabs for songs: Erase Begin, Oblique, Double Negative (only last parts I must finish there) and for now that's all  If you want them, then write here...tabs are in GuitarPro format


----------



## ShreddyESP (May 23, 2009)

I'd love the tab for double negative bro!


----------



## Maikh (May 23, 2009)

So as you wish, here you go, Double Negative tab (in GuitarKillerProFormat):
RapidShare: Easy Filehosting

Maybe not perfect, some timings or missing bends there are, but that's not a problem I think, when there's a song on the album and we can hear those details there and just play them 

Enjoy  And if you have a time check out my myspace profile for music Maikh on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads and YouTube profile for videos YouTube - Maikh888's Channel and listen/watch them. If you don't mind, write somethin', some opinion about my stuff


----------



## Maikh (May 25, 2009)

A little update, I made those tabs: Erase Begin, Double Negative, Oblique, Void, Emerge, Age of Deception (there are even some cleans there), so if you want one of these tabs write here...and if you want rest of the cd in tabs, I'm making them at the moment


----------



## Fzau (Oct 18, 2009)

I'd love to get hold of the Erase/Begin tab 
Just started learning Immerse and it's major fun!


----------



## InCasinoOut (Dec 7, 2009)

Sorry to bump an old thread, but I didn't want to just create a new one just to post this. Anyway, if any of you guys have TabIt, I've tabbed Drowned In My Enemy and Void. I've also tabbed Immerse using Fred's tab, although mine has drums, vocals, the clean guitar parts, synth, and even the sub-drops. 

Link to the tabs is here:
Tablature Area

Also, I've included the MIDI versions of the tabs if you're unsure about their accuracy before downloading TabIt.


----------



## Mexi (Apr 15, 2010)

tab to oblique would be awesome

edit: whoa had no idea this thread was this old


----------



## denfilade (Nov 26, 2010)

This is probably gonna be a massive bump, but Maikh, could you post all those tabs you said you have?

I'm finally able to play these songs haha.


----------



## splinter8451 (Nov 27, 2010)

I believe I PM'd him about a month ago asking him for the tabs and he never replied...


----------



## manana (Nov 27, 2010)

You are really not allowed to bump this much... a PM would suffice.


----------



## Prydogga (Nov 27, 2010)

You can bump this much with good reason.  It's pointless bumps that aren't that needed.


----------



## technomancer (Nov 27, 2010)

*Instead of posting to the thread use the report button next time guys*


----------

